# Space marine successor chapter: Silver Horned Dragon Legion aka S.H.D Legion



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

Can somebody criticize and give their opinions, so I can improve on how I structure everything in this potential web novel? 
I'll be listing some information about the chapter and my Vessel that is backing them in their "crusade" before posting the actually novel.


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

I'd have 500 grey knights inspired, (250 Tactical/devastator marines in melee resistant power armor (so fewer gaps and exposed tubes/pipes), while the remaining 250 space marines wear terminator armor with Cyclone missile launchers alongside other heavy weapons)and 500 sisters of silence inspired in essence, not method type super soldiers cubed, who also have their blank/psyker traits swapped from the "2nd Lost Primarch" that are backed by the second representation of myself from a futuristic fantasy setting.

The Chapter was founded during the Age of Apostasy and they don't take off they're Aremet style helmets with(dragonoid claws, tails, horns, and demi-tiger ears, claws, and tails that is hidden by illusion enchantments placed on their armor) unless in commander Farsight's main base, Illusion Fields or their chapters (space to atmosphere Frigates/Stealthcraft, Destroyers/Gunships, light Cruisers/Destroyers, Battle Cruisers/Space AC-130's,) Grand Cruisers/Dreadnoughts aka tanky spacecraft, The Retribution Drone Carriers with Shredder drones, interceptor drones, and lastly warp destabilizer drones of various sizes.
Then finally The Emperor Super Carriers with Frigates, Destroyers , Light Cruisers, Battle Cruisers, Tanks, and A.P.Cs in them. As well as four giant Railguns, plus plasma rocket batteries and Lascannons.

[Every weapon in my Legion has ether warp attribute stones or regular attribute stones embedded in them. While every building, vehicle, aircraft, spacecraft, and soldier has different grades of 3 shield drones, from S to triple S].
(with the exception of the power claws). 

[I know this is overpowered even comparing it to the conventional things in warhammer 40k, but with everything that the Legion is going to have to deal with, I'm trying to get as much value as I can from the 1000 super soldiers I have. While also introducing elements from my own altered galaxies and divine realm/Pocket dimension(plus if you don't factor in the stuff I've added in, you're left with a nonfunctional group of super soldiers, that are always 50% weaker or more because of their genes alongside their numbers, equipment, training, and metal state)]. 
so they'd be worse off than other homebrew space marine chapter and be wiped out or worship all the chaos gods.

The 7ft 5in without armor, 8ft with armor grey knight inspired marines that are dragon humanoid blanks who have the same black carapace to interface with their power/terminator armor, and power claws with metallic Silver horns growing out of their heads in which the right horn comes out of the back of the skull that ends in a point at the front of the skull. While the left horn does the opposite and they're power/terminator armor is produced in Plaststeel, Death Iron plating, and fused with nano machines that can change colors and patterns to blend in with their environment. They also have power claws for ripping enemies apart that get within grappling range, or punching holes into said enemies.









While the sisters of silence inspired units are 7ft without armor, 7ft 5in with armor, sabre tooth tiger amazonian psykers that has Straight clawed Magus gauntlets and Magus Sabatons/Greaves[ works the same as magus gauntlets, but for their legs] with warp attribute stones( Flame, Frost, Shock, acid, and dark/Warp energy blackhole) embedded in them to assist in puncturing holes into opponents aided by their psychic abilities when needed, who have skintight nano suits to interface with the Vratine style power armor to get the same "second skin" like benefit as space marines.

They employ the camo, gillie suits made from their environment after setting camp for nearly 2 hours, half of the tactics reasonable marines and grey knights use in squads of 8 with 4 blanks and 4 Phykers, plus super sensibility to not over exert or under exert their strength or physic powers 95% of the time.


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

Their weapons would be Bolters with box mags(like the one in "The Raptor" video on youtube), Storm bolters with box mags, Las cannons, Assault cannons that are held with two hands, fires instantaneous explosive bolts loaded with elemental gels made from alchemy of water, attribute stones and various magical ingredients that corresponds with them, Heavy flamers, Multi meltas, melta guns, Heavy bolters, Stalker bolters, Chainswords, Chain Daggers, Scatter bolt, chainsaw poleaxe with 8 flame, frost, highly conductive, or acidic slugs in which the chain saw blade is where the stock is located, lastly a double bladed ChainSwordstaff with monolecular teeth that rapidly remove layers of material by breaking, and regrowing in half a second from the desired target.








(Imagine this shape for the Chainblades with the outer saws revving in the direction of the opponent, while the inner saws rev towards the wielder and then repeats that motion).








(The "ChainSwordStaff" will be built like this btw and be used more like a spear than a sword. Five different attribute stones will be embedded in the helt of it, which is, flame, frost, shock, acid, and dark/blackhole for mana or psychic energy). 
[Two attribute stones can be activated at the same time, namely dark-flame, frost, shock, and acid stones]. The wielder is protected from all effects of their weapons.

Null rounds with elemental attribute gels, High inflammable rounds, Frost rounds, Acidic rounds and Highly conductive rounds that can be focused on a single target to get a corrosive, Brittle or Radioactive effect. Although the Corrosive and Radioactive effect is mostly used on Robotic, Great Devourer and Nurgle threats.
[Lastly they're called the S.H.D Legion or Silver horned Dragon Legion and have no homeworld].


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

The S.H.D Legion has a mark that makes them 8x more powerful than usual. Learn, process ,and comprehend things 8x better. Thay come back to life after 5 seconds 10 times at max Vitality, Stamina, and psykic power (if they possess it) with a -60% debuff each time then after that, they have to wait for three days if killed 10 times in 1 day. Surviving for 24 hours with one life left will result in them getting their ten lives back, plus a encrypted holographic smart device on their left wrist, linked to trillions of super computers both in my galaxy and pocket dimension.


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

They're equipped with three different Shield drones with beyond grade A and white Core status(so basically triple S level resistance to damage pertaining to its purpose)with different functions and two integrated bracelets that have their own pocket dimensions for storing melta,frost,emp, sound grenades, anti-personnel mines, melta mines, frost mines, electric smoke mines, acidic cloud mines, weapons, Ammunition, food and water.

The first Shield drone makes a Photon phase energy barrier made with hexagon patterns around the soldier that has the additional ability of deflecting any physical projectile with a explosive payload in it, so that the entire shield doesn't break too easily under plasma fire.

The second phase shield drone is inserted into the outer chest plating in the shape of the chapters insignia(a dragon's head with black scales, metallic silver eyes, horns and dragon scale laced wings) to deal with elemental energy bolts/beams and organic threats to the unit.

The third is the smallest of them and is given the task of absorbing external energies then tranfering them to the other two drones when they run out due to environmental hazards or damage taken from overwhelming numbers of high tier enemies.

The metal plating of said units are meant to reduce the damage from psykic, melee and atom splitting/shattering attacks, then the grieves of their power armor have boosters on their backs and ankles for controlled descents and are enchanted with a master level muffle spell.


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

My second Vessel named Ruirlol Bhelvagi is a infiltrative, manipulative, shapeshifting, and deceptive godlike assassin to his enemies with a gamberson(padded armor) underneath a brigandine. A mechanical enchanted mask and hood, Shadow and illusion mastery, two giant MagicMetal(DarkCopper)ChainSawBoomerangs that can shrink or grow at will for multiple scenarios.

The soul of a Elin reaper who also has a S.H.D mark(except taller and with a much less childish face but they're still petite) in each weapon that can change into a humanoid form, fight independently with their own chainsawboomerang weapons using telepathic shadow abilities, change into weapon form during battle so I can absorb both mana/focus and health/vitality.

While also being granted some of thier reaper powers, talents, and abilities. I have a Basterd Chainsword, chaindagger, Shadow abilities and access to a pocket dimension with all the people who chose to stop resurrecting themselves in my empire to relax and enjoy their hobbies until I request for them to help me with something or suggest they boot up their defenses, weapons, and armor, the realm spans 25 plus planets each. which is about 125 plus planets that can produce near endless materials, products, and supplies.

The layout of the realm bottom to top is:
Magma core, earth, water, atmosphere, then space that have destroyed spacecraft that's upgraded to corvettes, gunships, tactical cruisers, AC-130's, Dreadnoughts, carriers, and super carriers.

(The source of this Vessels powers, skills, and abilities originate from Heavily modded skyrim. Solo Leveling web comic, The death mage who doesn't want a fourth time web novel, Warhammer 40k as a blank because of my -800% soul presence in the warp from having all galaxy slots filled. Then finally gene optimization Fluid web novel).^_^

Ps:Hanako and Aisne get their powers from Tera online.


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

Their first objective is to travel around the galaxy, build giant space gates, Metal planets for trade. transport or both with the Tau, Craftworld Eldar/Aldari and the Imperium of men.
While the second is to work with these groups to protect and expand the tau empire, save and reinforce some imperial guard along with select space marine chapters, indirectly help the Aldari fight the "great enemy", plus locate and recover lost soulstones.
Their third objective is to exterminate 80% of drukari while making sure they aren't able to feel pain(so they can't get off from it) while the last 20% joins the Yarrnari. I'll have three super factions, along with my own to lead a massive raid lasting hundreds of years from all sides, by first manipulating half of the tau Ethereals that I didn't assassinate in a year to follow my suggestions in the southeast part of the 40k universe, leaders of craftworld Uthwe, Liandon, and Lllkaith by giving them two intriguing offers to appear and steadily close in on Komara from the southwest.
The Imperium of man by just using giant portals, thorough the giant space gates, my pocket dimension, and lastly northwest of the drukari cities.
They also vanish when the Tau empire is exterminated in the official lore.


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

The first thing I do is give the blank ,and psyker a necklace that's replicated from a high ranking sister of battle-, (one medium sized vial of my 1st and 5th vessels blood refined into a assistive evolution potion each to ether a marine blank or female psyker) -and enchant it with the ability to drastically reduce the effects of a blank gene when a blank/psyker with the necklace on is within a 15 meter distance of each other.

Then I have the psykers stay in my pocket dimension(kinda like a divine realm) for 40 years before giving them their first missions in the materiam, when they have grown close enough to one of the space marines in my pocket dimension to begin the evolution though a artificial giant egg 
made by the Evolution Cube, (I got it from The Legndary Mechanic galaxy). 

Which only their souls can interact for the blank space marine to be able to gain the ability to target a specific opponent for 4x stronger effects ,and to boost the psykers abilities and protection from the warp by 4x within a 60 meter radius as well plus being able to control who is and isn't negatively affected.

They gain said abilities after doing the deed for 1 day and night. 3rd emerge from the giant egg as a new species. (Namely a dragon humanoid blank and sabre tooth tiger amazonian humanoid psyker).

I will not be narrating the second part, just the before and after time skip description.

(I'd also go through this with an extra human psyker for 3 days and nights without changing species tho, having a 120 meter radius effect as the leaders of the S.H.D Legion, and giving orders to the spiritual inhabitants before doing so, in anticipation of a demonic invasion from the warp). 
[The pocket realm can possibly be invaded by the chaos gods forces].


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

_"OH GREAT POWERS, DWELLERS IN THE EMPRYEAN, HEAR TODAY OUR THANKS FOR THY CREATION, AND THY MERCIFUL ADVERSION OF THY DIVINE WRATH AT OUR TRESPASSES". _​​_KING OF STORMS, LORD OF BLOOD, HEAR TODAY OUR THANKS FOR THY STRENGTH, AND THY PROTECTION FROM THE CONQUESTS OF TYRANTS. _​​_QUEEN OF MYSTERIES, LADY OF FATE, HEAR TODAY OUR THANKS FOR THY WATCHFULNESS AGAINST THE HAZARDS OF UNCERTAINTY. _​​_PRINCE OF HEARTS, SIRE OF DREAMS, HEAR TODAY OUR THANKS FOR THY INSPIRATION, AND THY INDULGENCES OF OUR MORTAL AMBITIONS. _​​_PRINCESS OF LIFE, MOTHER OF HOPE, HEAR TODAY OUR THANKS OF THY VIGOR, AND THY GENEROSITY IN TIMES OF NEED AND AUSTERITY. _​​_SPECTRE OF A THOUSAND FORMS, EMPEROR OF DRAGONS, HEAR TODAY OUR THANKS FOR THY STOICISM AND GUIDANCE THOUGH THE DARKNESS. _​​_PRAISE BE TO THE PHOPHETS, PRAISE KHAANE! PRAISE TEZEN! PRAISE SLANAT! PRAISE NARAG, AND __PRAISE EKUNON._​


----------



## marrbhi (6 mo ago)

All active and auxiliary members of the Legion of Mary say the Catena every day. Catena is Latin for chain. The Catena is *the chain that binds us to the Legion and to each other*. Not a chain of steel but a human chain that strengthens with use. It assures our perseverance in the Legion.










krnt.runmyindigocard app


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

Okkkkk, I guess I learned something new today, and that the Legion of mary exists IRL, so thanks and I hope you have a great day.^_^


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

I would like someone to give their opinions on the idea of having Imperium tanks, that the S.H.D Legion will hijack and take.
In order to research, rearm, and mass produce with top tier new armor and weapons.
Piloted by my personal army of shadow soldiers with S.H.D.E(Silver Horned Dragon Empire) Marks with top tier AI to assist said shadow soldiers with their tasks please?

[Ps: If it's a sentient being, it can acquire a S.H.D.E mark, with my permission of course as it's founder].


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

How I Made Them Work In Warhammer 40k?

What I Use The Other Half Of Attribute Stones for?

1. The attribute stones come from a web novel universe named Supreme Magus.
2. The stones purpose is to increase the damage caused by a mage or mage knight when they use a fake or true spell to attack their opponent with a staff, wand, blunt or sharp weapon.

3. I turn half of the attribute stones into warp attribute stones by having my partner(The extra psyker I helped evolve into a sabre tooth tiger amazonian humanoid psyker, so that me having the effect of a blank wouldn't trouble the people I considered allies) store her raw warp powers(with the help of me giving her more mana/focus when she runs out) to allow for more offensive and defensive abilities with the stones embedded in their wargear.

4. The other attribute stones then have my mana stored in them, so they can be used by people other than psykers(Blanks included), like being used to change the effect of energy and plasma guns to ether kill daemons a lot faster(dark attribute stone plus acid attribute stone as an example), Set the target or ground before them on fire(Flame attribute stone), Cause beings that take a few seconds of continuous attacks or stay in an area covered by the stuff for too long (5 seconds) to freeze and crumble(Frost attribute stone).

Electrocute to death or disable targets in a single devastating bolt of lightning(Shock attribute stone).

Launch a beam of acid that eats away skin,bone, and metal alike slowly and painfully (Acid attribute stone) [process can be quickened with introduction of another attribute stone beam or bolt].

One beam or plasma bolt of this and a psyker or daemon will have a portion of their warp powers drained from them, and continuous hits of it will consume the target, leaving nothing behind(Dark attribute stone).

All of these can be combined for different effects on a target, some more effective than others.


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

1. Magnus gauntlets are used to help psykers who don't have offensive or defensive abilities gain more versatility ,and psykers with an ability to throw fireballs or lightning bolts to boost them for greater effects, and less effort for their natural warp powers.
while having to put in more effort for the other warp attribute stone in the magnus gauntlets that also creates a strong mental barrier around their minds to help fight off mental attacks.

there're three additional uses a psyker has when wearing Magnus gauntlets. 1, they can use their raw warp powers to coarse though their gauntlets, 2, weapons that also have attribute stones in them for an electric/toxic attack to quickly slash or puncture though a Tyranid hivelords carapace to dispatch of him in seconds. They can also use a light and flame attribute stone to make nurgles daemons not so tanky anymore.

3.The Magnus gauntlets create select attribute auras to passively make them immune to hazardous environments

(Disease and poison immunity, irresistible allure immunity, mental attack immunity, and Elemental damage absorption.


----------



## prismbearwtb (6 mo ago)

Stretch all of this out, I'm just gonna move on to naming the Legion squads now, the tanks just have the three shield drones Lascannons and Heavy weapons, but one tier below the legions equipment since there'll be more of them( There'll be more human and subhuman troops than vehicles and super soldiers for the most part).


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

prismbearwtb said:


> Can somebody criticize and give their opinions, so I can improve on how I structure everything in this potential web novel?
> I'll be listing some information about the chapter and my Vessel that is backing them in their "crusade" before posting the actually novel.


I shall get back to you ASAP!


----------

